
How We Bootstrapped a $20K Website into a $4M/Year Business - JayTsa
https://medium.com/@SoldOutSupplier/how-we-bootstrapped-a-20k-website-into-a-4m-year-business-d7d63c6e3504
======
mdotk
From 2013 and the article itself on Medium is for SEO spam.

~~~
MulliMulli
Nice picture of the Gold Coast though...

